# My Living Room Leopard...



## Lazio (Oct 12, 2004)

Lazio trying to blend in...


----------



## SVT_Chia (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice pictures!!! Very cute too. He looks pretty big in the last picture?


----------



## Lazio (Oct 12, 2004)

He is 8months old and 8.5lbs


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

very beautiful cat.. wow  love your cat furniture


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

He's just SUCH a beautiful cat! I love Bengals, and he certainly is a dazzling one  His fur looks like velvet!


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

Another beautiful Bengal...they are just SO gorgeous!!!


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

That is such a beautiful cat. I love Bengals!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Wow 8O , I love the blending into the furniture picture, that one is great!


----------



## Zoe&Nuny's Mom (Nov 30, 2004)

Absolutely beautiful cat! I LOVE Bengals!


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

what amazing markings!!! i love how the cat tree matches!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

LOL, too cute!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I love how he blends in with the furniture, I have a fleece blanket with that leopard print on it too


----------



## Feral Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

Very adorable!!! Love the way he blends in! Where did you get the round leopard bed on the window sill?


----------



## limyer (Nov 19, 2004)

Beautiful cat! I love the matching accessories! :lol:


----------



## Monica N. (Feb 14, 2005)

wow! beautiful!!


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

These pictures are amazing. You have a beautiful cat.


----------



## soph0127 (Mar 6, 2005)

Wow that bengal looks soo fierce and beautiful!!!


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

The 2nd to last one is definitely his modeling shot! :-D


----------

